# Voices sound like robots



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Last night I switched to a Showtime channel and the comedians voice sounded like a robot. It was all garbled and sounded funny. I turned to a different channel and it was fine and then back and it was still messed up.

I recall the other night watching Gold Rush where I thought the voices sounded a little funny. My 8 yr old told me this morning that his shows, the people were talking funny. Any ideas?

I have the HR34. I'm using the digital RCA out to a Denon 4800 receiver. I have had this Denon for 10 years and never experienced this before with TW boxes hooked up both optical and RCA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like the audio may have gotten slightly off sync with Dolby.
This either came from the DirecTV end, or was in your receiver. If you can rewind the show, it might clear up if it's in the receiver.


----------



## nednarb (Nov 11, 2010)

Gold rush was also digital sounding for us also. Haven't noticed it any where else though.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I noticed that same issue on MLB Network this morning.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

noticed the same thing yesterday on MSNBC. havent notcied it since then.


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

cnmurray8 said:


> I noticed that same issue on MLB Network this morning.


+1


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

nednarb said:


> Gold rush was also digital sounding for us also. Haven't noticed it any where else though.


Yep, Gold Rush was definitely a problem.


----------



## fdglsg (Jul 21, 2008)

trying turning the receiver off and then back it always work for me....


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there a reason this is happening or just a small glitch in the system every now and then?


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Happened again watching the truck race last night. Turned everything off and back on and fixed the problem. Very annoying.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

Last week mine did this during FaceOff on SciFi (I refuse to spell it the way they do now)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bmlocal175 said:


> Is there a reason this is happening or just a small glitch in the system every now and then?


Happened to me a few weeks ago. Sounded hollow. Found settings on my AV set that were wrong. I switched TVs around from room to room and that caused the problem. I should have reset all the settings in both rooms, operator failure. Aside from that, I've never had a problem. You who are having problems might want to check the settings on your HRs, TVs and AV equipment, especially if you add a TV and move things around.

Operator failure, can't blame anything or anybody but myself. I should have known better.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Happened to me a few weeks ago. Sounded hollow. Found settings on my AV set that were wrong. I switched TVs around from room to room and that caused the problem. I should have reset all the settings in both rooms, operator failure. Aside from that, I've never had a problem. You who are having problems might want to check the settings on your HRs, TVs and AV equipment, especially if you add a TV and move things around.
> 
> Operator failure, can't blame anything or anybody but myself. I should have known better.
> 
> Rich


I've had this a few times of late, and it hasn't been operator error here. I think it has to do with the Dolby encoding/decoding. Not sure if it's on the uplink side or on my end, but something gets out of sync and it sometimes "glitches" again and re-syncs. I do like blaming the MPEG-4 transcoder, since it is known to have problems. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I've had this a few times of late, and it hasn't been operator error here. I think it has to do with the Dolby encoding/decoding. Not sure if it's on the uplink side or on my end, but something gets out of sync and it sometimes "glitches" again and re-syncs. I do like blaming the MPEG-4 transcoder, since it is known to have problems. :lol:


I was really surprised when it happened. Guess my problem wasn't what this thread is about.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> I was really surprised when it happened. Guess my problem wasn't what this thread is about.
> 
> Rich


It may have been, but the reason/cause was different.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It may have been, but the reason/cause was different.


The thing that gets me is it doesn't happen on all channels. Sounds almost like the stations are at fault.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> The thing that gets me is it doesn't happen on all channels. Sounds almost like the stations are at fault.
> 
> Rich


It's a long chain between the station and our receivers, so there are many places for the sync to get slightly off, or to put it another way, there are many things that ALL need to stay in sync.


----------



## nednarb (Nov 11, 2010)

Speed channel has been doing this a bunch over the last few days.


----------



## bmlocal175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Had it last night watching the Oscars. It didn't get as bad, but I could tell it was starting to do it. Something is just not right.

I tried turning off my Denon or switching it from surround to stereo but did not help.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had it several times particularly watching Golf.

To fix it I changed channels and then changed back to the original channel which seem to fix the Sync Issue.

I believe this is a Directv problem because it has happened on several different stations.

Maybe somone at Directv doesn't like Golf. :lol:


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

nednarb said:


> Speed channel has been doing this a bunch over the last few days.


+1


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

My HR24-500 does this every time that we pause something for a little bit (running the vacuum, walking the dog, run to the corner store, etc) and then fast forward through commercials. When we catch up to real time, it ALWAYS does the described robot sound. We have to rewind it just for a quick second to fix it.


----------

